# IPB bass rig



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

That rig is Sweeeeeet!!! I have always liked the IPBs because of the full liner. It just makes everything look so clean. Maybe one day.....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That boat is the equivalent of the Gambler of Bass boats. I highly suggest you throw away the box full of Jigs, spinner baits and crank baits and just try the salt. I think I can speak for many when I say this boat has not found it's proper home yet. Nice Rig! I'm just envious


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rig dude...... congrats ..... btw, if ya break he transducer it will cost ya $60 bucks ;D ask me how i know


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice clean setup, lots of nice touches on there. Enjoy

I bet she scoots with the 40, eh?

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Nice clean set up. 
Glad things worked out in the end.
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice ride. i had planed on adding the side console to mine but i love my tiller too much. get her salty!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful boat, only thing I would change is the rainbow colored key chain ;D.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

> only thing I would change is the rainbow colored key chain ;D.


LOL..I thought I was the only one who noticed that. Defiantly a sweet rig though! I am really digging the IPB/ECC boats!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Beautiful boat, only thing I would change is the rainbow colored key chain ;D.



I was gonna give him a pass on the rainbow flipper...


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

forget the bass rig........ have you seen the hunting one with the short tail mud motor? [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on, show a guy some mercy!  My 8yr grandaughter gave me my manly floating keychain.  Rather than disappoint her, I will resign myself to the role of a beta male fisherperson.  :'(


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't worry we don't have anything against "alternative fishing life styles" here! ;D J/K You should show that key fob with pride if your granddaughter gave that to you.

Bet you catch a lot of lady fish... okay I'll quit. 

Nice rig, go get 'em.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm fully envious! Love the folding rod holders! I'm still hoping they come out with a full cap for my "dream skiff" but the bass should be scared!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that is so nice.


----------

